

Ask HN: Web entrepreneurs in Austin? - Skywing

A new year is on the horizon and I've decided to switch up my day-to-day. I've decided I'm going to leave my job here in Dallas and move somewhere that I have not lived before. I'm a 25 year old hacker with little more than $10k in my bank account. My goal is to end up in an area where other hackers are easy to find.<p>This definitely seems to limit the choices down to a few of the most well known areas - SF, NY and .. Austin?<p>I'm interested in Austin because it's only about 3 hours away and I have some family and friends down there. I've read that it has an emerging tech entrepreneur scene, too. I know that at least Gowalla is based out of Austin.<p>Does anyone have any insight into the Austin tech scene? Have any HN readers recently moved out to Austin - how is it? Even more of a long shot, but has anyone here moved from San Francisco to Austin? What areas of Austin are known to have a higher concentration of web entrepreneurs?
======
thewordpainter
if you got the IT skills, you'll be just fine in a tech hub like austin. check
out all the startups crunchbase has within a 30mi radius:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/search/advanced/companies/596363>

i get the impression @joshuabaer is one of the guys at the center of the
austin tech scene. prob a great place to start. (i think he's the main guy
behind capital factory among other things)

on a related note, if we move our operation from athens, ga, austin is
absolutely in our collective top 3 considerations. go for it man...we might
just see you out there in 2011 ;)

-adam

